# garden bench for the summer months



## Redd (6 May 2016)

Hi all, good morning to you.

I dont see newbie section so I'll put this in here.

We want a garden bench, so I said, okay, I'll throw one together, get it done fast, it'll be grand. So I made that, which you can see below. But then the problem formed in my head, that's not pretty enough dammit, it needs to be prettier. So I'm in the process of making it more interesting to the eye.

It will be obvious from the pics below I am no carpenter or woodworker. My material is steel, and no matter how many woodworking tools I buy, I find it hard to invest mentally in the material. I don't know how that reads to you, but what it means in practical terms is that I have zero interest in doing dovetail joints or similar to bond this. 

But, saying that, if someone can suggest a really cool or suitable joint I might give it a go. 

Ideally I'd like to bind the back and the sides with the stuff they use to bond rafters together, the metal plates with hundreds of spikes in them, I don't know what they are called. 

Can anyone suggest alternative, easy ways to put this together please? At the moment its aligned with biscuit joints and thats all. 

If I cant find a better idea I'll weld together some metal to support the back and sides, for each joint. 
You can see the first version has metal plates to hold it together, but I think they look rubbish. I would like to just have bare wood on the surface facing the viewer.

The below are in chronological order:























latest version, need to fix this together, would love suggestions... dowels? joints? metal sections, glue? 

It needs to be strong because I'm going to be drunk, and standing on this. I weigh 12 stone.







thanks for reading,
redd .


----------



## ColeyS1 (6 May 2016)

Redd":2909n5pi said:


> It needs to be strong because I'm going to be drunk, and standing on this. I weigh 12 stone


Funniest thing I've read this year !!!  
Welcome to the forum !!
The one you've made looks good, wood perhaps rounding the ends of a few bits make it look a little softer looking? 
That comment made me proper belly laugh !

Coley


----------



## MattRoberts (6 May 2016)

I agree - the first thing that struck me was that all of the wood needs chamfering or rounding over with a router. I think it will make a big difference. 

In terms of joinery - nothing suits chairs better than mortise and tenon, but they can be fiddly to do, especially given the angles you're working with. 

If your metal braces are strong enough, then a spray of black paint would do the trick. If they're not strong, then lapped joints or tenons are the way to go. You could use bridal joints with bolts through?


----------



## AndyT (6 May 2016)

Another approach for making what you want without cutting joints:

Instead of the 3 x 2 you've used for the supports, use three layers of thinner wood. (The easiest stuff to buy planed will probably be about 19mm thick.) 

Build up your supports from three layers of this, sandwiched together, but at each intersection change the pattern so that one piece runs all the way through and is overlapped by others as much as possible. A bit like overlapping the bricks in a wall. 
Glue and screw (or nail) to hold it all together.


----------



## Redd (6 May 2016)

Coley ya, is it a garden bench or an outdoor drinking platform.... im not sure... - both. 

Andy I like your idea, its a very good one, however I've spent all my wages for this months so I'm going to have to make do with what I have. Lol this was supposed to be cheap and simple but has already turned into a black hole for both time and money, but its fun, and a worthwhile investment of both I think.

Matt hi ) ...bridal joint, I like that, its an interesting one and looks appropriate. However I've already taken the material off, will have to see what stocks I have left to implement that one. 
Same with tenon joints. I think I would have done something like that had I though about it beforehand. Hmmm. One thing I will say is that its nice working on this scale with material this size, its enjoyable. Had a look on google and something like this would have been a winner, big and chunky and effective.


----------



## Redd (6 May 2016)

well I came up with a plan, I'd like to think its a devious plan, but at the very least its -a- plan. Buttresses. 

I have a plasma cutter, and I have plate steel, so I'll build supports and then I can jump on the thing to my hearts content. Thanks all for your suggestions, most kind and welcoming of you. I'll post up a pic when its done, maybe mid next week.


sorry here is a rubbish MS paint rendition, but you get the idea


----------



## MattRoberts (6 May 2016)

Your MS paint drawing skills are superb. That's positively lifelike


----------



## ColeyS1 (6 May 2016)

I like the plate, it's what you do. Perhaps if the plate were a little bigger with a few dome nuts, you may not even need wood joints if you use enough. Industrial style. 

Coley


----------



## No skills (7 May 2016)

Do you have a router? I'd go with your metal plates and just sink them in the timber by routing the shape of the plates into the timber. If you don't want to see the plates then keep them on the inside of the leg assemblys.
If the routed recesses are a tight fit it will help with strength a fair bit.


----------



## beech1948 (7 May 2016)

Issues are:-

1) The back is at such an acute angle that it will have to bear all of the strain of your body when you recline and this will act to break the joints. You will need to have a leg coming from the back to the ground. I see you have this in your last photos and a mortice and tenon would be a good way to join these. An even better way would be to add a foot from the rear leg to the first seat leg and possibly through to the fron again with M&Ts.

2) The seat has a hump in the middle that would possibly become uncomfortable to sit on. Could this not become a wave shape so there is a hollow to place your bum in and a knee roll to rest your lower legs on.


----------



## Redd (9 May 2016)

hi guys, am still tapping away at this and enjoying it too. will take a pic in a bit on show where im at.

Beech hiya, how can i make that wave?

I cant seem to see passed the current 2x4 configuration, I'm so used to seeing park benches that config wont leave.

was wondering, - do i need gaps in the wood, would something like slotted timbers work, similar to the ones used in floors work.....
At this stage I dont mind spending more on the correct seating surface, i have enough in it to want to get it right, but am out of ideas.

sorry not up on the woodworking nomenclature.



edit, pics
__________________________________________

this will be fitted midway underneath, not flat against the back like as shown












made this bit tonight, not enough light to get a good pic.


----------



## n0legs (9 May 2016)

You say you weld, why not make a matching pair from 100x50 box.
Bolt down the slats, job done. Maybe get them galvanized.
Brushed stainless would be nice but cost.


----------



## Redd (10 May 2016)

that's a very good idea. however I'm that far down this path that I might as well continue.


----------



## ColeyS1 (10 May 2016)

I'd say the slat idea you have at the moment would be better than tongue and groove. Putting some rounds on everything will definitely look different, perhaps make it a little more comfortable. 

Coley


----------



## ColeyS1 (10 May 2016)

I've only just spotted you're remaking the whole bench- I thought you just wanted to tweak the original!

Coley


----------



## Redd (10 May 2016)

Yah thats right Coley. Not far left to go. Am going to put it on braked castor wheels too, because we tend to have to chase the sun around the garden, as the day progresses. 

My girlfriend was able to lift the previous version, but said that that it would mess her back up to do it regularly.

Someone asked did i have a router, yes I do, and I'm going to round the edges of the slats.

We are both going to sand it, its a lot of wood and I'd like recommendations please on what types of sander to use? 
I was thinking a belt sander might be the best. I have a little bosch random orbit sander, but its too small for this amount of rough wood.

Better half is going to take care of painting it. Then I can get back to working on my truck and leave you all in peace )


----------



## Racers (10 May 2016)

Blowlamp the fuzz of it before sanding.

Pete


----------



## Redd (10 May 2016)

to what end Pete? - sorry, googled it just there and all I'm getting is 'how to remove paint'.

I have a mapp torch, but I reckon your talking bout a blowtorch with less heat?

appreciate any and all ideas ) cos I will not think of them.


----------



## Wuffles (10 May 2016)

If it's really rough wood Redd, Pete is suggesting using actual flames with your mapp torch to get rid of the things that are next to impossible to sand off generally...at least that's how I read it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redd (12 May 2016)

my girlfriend likes the idea of a belt sander, and who am I to argue! - I'm looking forward to playing with it.

here is leg 1
















Its pretty solid actually, I'm pleasantly surprised. I can pick it up and it doesnt move about at all. I can see now what people mean when they say biscuit joints are useful for alignment.

We've decided to pump more money into the thing to make it look nice. As per usual its spiraling into a money vortex. 

1. belt sander
2. planed 2x4 slats x 12
3. brackets x 24 - to attach the slats in such a way that that no screws are revealed



I'll throw it together with the existing rough slats in the meantime.


----------



## Wuffles (12 May 2016)

Redd":h79wa37w said:


> my girlfriend likes the idea of a belt sander, and who am I to argue! - I'm looking forward to playing with it.
> 
> here is leg 1
> 
> ...



Looks nice and strong with that steel under it. Tidy job. Not sharp edges is it?


----------



## ColeyS1 (12 May 2016)

Looks like you're making good progress ! What size router have you got ? Have you got a round over bit ? 

Coley


----------



## Redd (12 May 2016)

thanks guys )


Wuffles hey, yes as a matter of fact they are all sharp lol, I neglected to tidy up the steel. 

I was going to leave the rust, there is something nice about materials in theyre natural form. However I'm going to paint the steel with metal paint, direct to rust type stuff, so I'll clean up the edges when I'm doing that.


Coley I have a 1/4 inch router and yes I do have that type of bit. For what section do you mean?


----------



## Wuffles (12 May 2016)

I like a bit of rust with some lacquer over to capture it, looks nice to me. It's all been banned from the house unfortunately so I can only do it in the garden now.


----------



## ColeyS1 (12 May 2016)

I like rust to, I'm really starting to embrace it ! I bought some rust coverter which seems to really have opened the flood gates for ideas. I'm gonna wait a little while more and then think about sealing the saw blade I plasma cut out a while back. 

I was just thinking of the round over bit for the slats. I bought a box of bits and pieces and there's a 1/2 shank round over bit in there. Not amazingly sharp but would have done the job if you didn't have one 

Coley
Edit:








This stuff looks like it leaves a lacquery finish, perhaps save lacquering stuff ? Best stuff I've used to date, quite thick in comparison to hammering stuff I've used before.


----------



## Racers (12 May 2016)

Redd":15jg8c9g said:


> to what end Pete? - sorry, googled it just there and all I'm getting is 'how to remove paint'.
> 
> I have a mapp torch, but I reckon your talking bout a blowtorch with less heat?
> 
> appreciate any and all ideas ) cos I will not think of them.



The rough stuff left from sawing can be burnt off with a torch, it saves time sanding.

Pete


----------



## Redd (12 May 2016)

Nice of you Coley thanks.

Cheers for clearing that up Pete.


For aesthetics I'd like to bevel the slats and also inset them into the sides. 

The only bit i dont know is how to take the section out of the sides. Hope this drawing gets across what I mean:


----------



## MattRoberts (12 May 2016)

Make a jig for your router to take that section out, and then square up the corners with a chisel. Search on YouTube for 'hinge jig' to see what I mean


----------



## Redd (12 May 2016)

sweet thanks


----------



## Redd (13 May 2016)

got the other leg done. Will throw a temp version together for the weekend, this evening. The sun is shining here.


----------



## Wuffles (13 May 2016)

Redd":2jj8case said:


> got the other leg done. Will throw a temp version together for the weekend, this evening. The sun is shining here.



Needs a Cinzano Bianco and a couple of MotoGP brolly girls.


----------



## Redd (13 May 2016)

its going to get bits of both those tomo


----------



## Roughcut (14 May 2016)

Redd":1njok2t3 said:


> its going to get bits of both those tomo



We wanna see pics.
Preferably bikini clad (them not you)!


----------



## ColeyS1 (14 May 2016)

I feel I've had enough cider to check it's rigity !

Coley


----------



## Redd (26 May 2016)

hi all. so I did a bit more with this, nearly done with it. I bought 9 x 1 inch timber lenghts for the center. Will prob start spanning it this evening.






I braced it all last night. I quite like it so far, its huge and its pretty low profile, which is what I was going for.






I'll hammerite the metal, and clearcoat the timber.

I bought a belt sander. Its an old one as it turns out, with odd sized belts that no-one stocks anymore - 100x560mm. I found belts for it on ebay, they should arrive today. It has a big motor, I'm looking forward to playing with it.


----------



## Wuffles (26 May 2016)

If you'd carried the steel brace up the back, could you have done away with the rear wooden legs? Not that I'm saying you want to do that, it's just when you added the legs you weren't going to use any steel structure were you?


----------



## Fitzroy (26 May 2016)

You're going to need some big ass cushions for it, that's a lying down sleeping in the sun with a beer type of bench you're making.


----------



## Redd (26 May 2016)

Wuffles, Fitzroy hi there

Fitzroy you are correct. Alls i need now is some sun, honestly im here now building, its drizzling and im like whats the point! but ill persevere.

Itll pay off one oif there fine days.

Wuffles, ahh, yeah, naw I think I was always going to brace it with steel. I could have braced it with wood but, steel is more suitable? plus the back legs serve an aesthetic function. Its plenty strong now anyway. Will sit four people no bother im thinking, have friends up over the weekend so if the sun shows its head we'll see.


----------



## Redd (26 May 2016)

I bought ronseal clearcoat. - Its not clear!

Isn't there anything that will leave the lovely milky colour of sanded wood?

like this, in fact i didnt varnish this cos i wanted to keep the colour






heres another table i made a while back


----------



## ColeyS1 (26 May 2016)

Looking smart now ! I like the steel addition  that belt sander looks a bit of a workhorse. Have you only bought it for this job, or got a few more things you can use it on?
When the sun arrives and you've got a cold beer in your hand all your effort will seem worthwhile 

Coley


----------



## Redd (26 May 2016)

yah its funny, i could easily have bought one for the time and money ive spent. As it turnes out I dont even need the belt sander for this really, because the 'rough' wood i bought is silky smooth, its only the ends that need sanding. Cant really have enough tools / toys though can you )


----------



## ColeyS1 (26 May 2016)

No you can never have too many tools ! 
You might have been able to buy a bench, but you wouldn't be able to buy the experience you gained from making it yourself. Plus you've made this one how you've wanted, not how somebody else decided they should smash out 10,000 other bland boring benches 

Coley


----------



## Redd (27 May 2016)

not finished just assembled. Ill paint all the metal parts orange when I find some orange paint, just painted them white to stop them rusting. 
The belts for the sander arrived and i tried it out, love that thing.

will need to but a brace up the back as well.


----------



## ColeyS1 (27 May 2016)

Crikey o riley it's a biggun innit ! Looks comfy, the legs look well supported. Have you got to put something along the back to stop the back boards bending ? 
Picnic bench next project......? 
Good job 

Coley


----------



## Benchwayze (28 May 2016)

ColeyS1":17x18yp1 said:


> Redd":17x18yp1 said:
> 
> 
> > It needs to be strong because I'm going to be drunk, and standing on this. I weigh 12 stone
> ...



I remember when I weighed 12 stones. That was shortly before I started drinking beer! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers ccasion5:


----------



## Benchwayze (28 May 2016)

Looks like a job for routed mortices and slip-tenons to me; if you haven't got the large Festool Domino machine that is.


----------



## Redd (2 Jun 2016)

yes I need a Festool Domino . pity they are 400 odd euro second hand, thats going to hurt. They are a valid tool though. 


so anyway the sun came out at the weekend and I had some friends over for beers and the bench sat five no bother. 
I was pertty steamed and misplaced my phone so no pics I'm afraid. Regardless, great success.


----------



## ColeyS1 (11 Jun 2016)

I'm glad you posted this. I've got an outdoor bench I need to make. Think I might try to add the leg support bit. What's your day job then ? - just curious 

Coley


----------



## Redd (15 Jun 2016)

I work for a software company. I make stuff in the evenings to keep me happy, its a good release.

I'm making a fire to compliment the bench. 

Story goes that, we had a session a few weeks ago, and when I woke in the morning one of my buddies had lit a fire in this circular piece of metal i had lying in the garden, and I thought, hold up, that has potential. 
So a nice way to come into being.

It's not finished yet, there are going to be five legs, each with a different pattern. This gives an idea:


----------



## ColeyS1 (16 Jun 2016)

I thought you did engineering as your job  How did you cut all the detail in the legs/feet ? It's looks really neat ! Keep the pics coming 

Coley


----------



## memzey (17 Jun 2016)

Redd":2omainp9 said:


> I work for a software company. I make stuff in the evenings to keep me happy, its a good release.


I'm exactly the same. City boy by day. Wood butcherer by night!


----------



## Redd (20 Jun 2016)

plasma cutter. I bought a hypertherm powermax 45 six months ago. Its a good toy, I do recommend them. 
Its kinda taking over though, between upgrading air supply's and improving the table I use to cut. I'm considering building a CNC table, that should only take the bones of 6 months and swallow all my money. Could maybe make money from it though.


----------

